# Can somebody explain the FWC today?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

After being on the water all morning we got to Shoreline around 3:00 to load onto the trailer. FWC had a female officer on the dock and a male in the boat. They were helping a disabled boat into the dock. We got to the dock and I passed the controls to one of the kids on the boat (he is 19 and been going with us for a couple of years.) I got the trailer and backed it down. All of this was done quickly since the hoard of boats were on their way. My 3 other passengers also got onto the dock when I did so we could load and go. Anyways, I back down and get out of the truck and as my boat is being driven within 30’ of the trailer it is intercepted by the FWC. The lady jumps on board the FWC boat, travels 20’ and then boards my boat and begins to question the young guy. Asks multiple times what kind of charter it is. Of course, it wasn’t a charter. They watched me switch controls and get off the boat. She then proceeds to handle my fish bag so hard that she broke the zipper. It’s now worthless because it won’t zip anymore. So for about 5 minutes they block the launch while they look in my fish bag and grill the young guy. I’m literally standing on the dock watching. Why wouldn’t they simply let me load and then check when I’m out of the way? And do I have any recourse for the girl breaking my fish bag? I didn’t know about it until I got home. Just seems to be a stupid way to handle the situation.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man there is a lot of stupid in law enforcement these days. Sounds like a couple jerks on a power trip.
Most would rather harass a working productive member of society than take a chance on getting hurt stopping a actual crime from happening. Wasted tax money is what 80% of them are.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Pics of officer?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Man there is a lot of stupid in law enforcement these days. Sounds like a couple jerks on a power trip.


I believe it was this same agent who was writing tickets the day before when guys would back down and then drive their wave runner onto the trailer. The charge? Operating a vessel without a kill switch connected. Literally while moving the watercraft from the dock to the trailer.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Pics of officer?


No. Short blonde headed girl.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I believe it was this same agent who was writing tickets the day before when guys would back down and then drive their wave runner onto the trailer. The charge? Operating a vessel without a kill switch connected. Literally while moving the watercraft from the dock to the trailer.


Like I said. Wasted tax money.
About as useless as ADEM


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just more government overreach.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Send a certified letter to them with a receipt of the fish bag or similar make, as well a professional letter explaining the events and your feelings. It’s a hassle but you may be surprised.

sorry for your experience


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very sad, man works all week takes his family out on his 2 days off and gets harassed on the boat ramp.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

They be like that some times. I have meet some good ones that you can hold a conversation with for a while and some that you wana tell to go pound sand.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> They be like that some times. I have meet some good ones that you can hold a conversation with for a while and some that you wana tell to go pound sand.


Totally agree. My father is retired LEO and I’m a chaplain for first responders and LEO. I have the utmost respect for them. This just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't know you were a chaplain, I'll have to stop picking on you now.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Man every experience I have had with FWC has been great. I dread the day something like this happens because I can get hotheaded!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I didn't know you were a chaplain, I'll have to stop picking on you now.


Lol. Nah, no need to stop. I’ve got thick skin and I don’t get offended.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Getsome said:


> Man every experience I have had with FWC has been great. I dread the day something like this happens because I can get hotheaded!


My only encounter was good, he talked about my Skiff more then anything.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Because they're douchebags who love to harass law abiding citizens. Phook FWC.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Walton County said:


> Pics of officer?


She's a 10. But she law enforcement 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I didn't know you were a chaplain, I'll have to stop picking on you now.


No reason to stop picking on him, he hunts out of a saddle. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I believe it was this same agent who was writing tickets the day before when guys would back down and then drive their wave runner onto the trailer. The charge? Operating a vessel without a kill switch connected. Literally while moving the watercraft from the dock to the trailer.


Also on pwc. You must life jacket on. Even when loading or unloading. So stupid. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

To be honest, this is where the cell phone camera comes out good. Record it and share it, y’all did nothing wrong but they want to harass ya.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yessir, I would have, but I'd used the gopro. Cellphone works too.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

That woman is trouble…I know exactly who your talking about


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

It's all the same Cops and Possum sheriffs There's good and bad.. I do my best to remember all the real dumb ass shit heads they and we have to deal with in the world. But your gona run across some that will treat you like shit. No matter how well you talk to them or trying to do right.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

There are bad people in good places in our society, no question on that - can look to the very top to prove that these days. I've had a lot of good experiences with FWC personally, but this sounds like one of the bad ones. Make your voice known, video is helpful. Sorry this happened to you, and I hope eventually this LEO can learn something from the experience as well. Record, record, record. Phone, goPro, whatever... footage of real events don't often lie.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

You just stood by watching on the dock while all of this was taking place on your boat??


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

Same officer searched me 3x. I was wearing swim trunks, she kept accusing me of smuggling plantains into the country.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> She's a 10. But she law enforcement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That just makes her double crazy as hell!!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I got stopped by FWC last Friday night and had the same “Are you a charter question”. Why does that matter?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

polar21 said:


> Why does that matter?


Show me your papers. And you can't have any fish (snappers) if your a charter captain.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

polar21 said:


> I got stopped by FWC last Friday night and had the same “Are you a charter question”. Why does that matter?


Because they really love to harass people running a business. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

etrade92 said:


> Send a certified letter to them with a receipt of the fish bag or similar make, as well a professional letter explaining the events and your feelings. It’s a hassle but you may be surprised.
> 
> sorry for your experience


I'd go with this scenario and add a paragraph or two of her actions and a list of the witnesses that observed her actions. Good luck! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Ask to see her snapper next time and if shes commercial or private!


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

jspooney said:


> ... Operating a vessel without a kill switch connected...


About 2 years ago, a kid somewhere near/in Sarasota was killed during sailing practice when the sailing coach ran over him in the support RIB. The kid capsized and while the coach was assisting, he slipped and knocked the boat into gear.

Politicians think they have to do something even if it's totally irrelevant. So, Tallahassee passed a law that *whenever the engine is in gear*, the lanyard must be attached. The sailing coach was *NOT* in gear though, so the law wouldn't have applied.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

polar21 said:


> I got stopped by FWC last Friday night and had the same “Are you a charter question”. Why does that matter?


FWC has asked me that every time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> FWC has asked me that every time.


I've never been asked that. The young kid said she asked the question, and then made statements like "so what kind of a dive charter are you?" and ""you're a fishing charter, right?"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I've never been asked that. The young kid said she asked the question, and then made statements like "so what kind of a dive charter are you?" and ""you're a fishing charter, right?"


I've always had good encounters with FWC, but she sounds like she has a chip on her shoulder. My worst encounter with them was in Apalachicola. We got on a school of trout after a tough couple days. Soon as we started boating them, FWC comes in on plane right where we were casting. Trout gone. I let them know that was kinda dickish. They said sorry and then show me your papers. Nice guys, but they could've waited a bit.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Unortionatly it was your 19yr old son at the helm and I'm sure he did not think fast enough and was inteminated..

I have had something like this happen. I was having trouble with a boat....and trying to get it back on the trailer. Things were hooked up backwards by a local dealer
FWC starts aking me stuff....My partner....Told him....YOU BETTER shut Up! Can't you see is is struggling to get that boat back on the trailer and it was just launched.
No FWC did not jump on the boat....and He shut up.

In case you were wondering....Shift/Throttle were backwards.....Forward went Revurse....and Revurse went Forward....Steering.....Turn Right.....Boat goes left......Turn Left ....Boat goes Right.......Boat never left the parallel section to the ramp @ Navy Point with 1st time in the water.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

She might be Cats ex. She had some pretty strong FWC connections


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> She might be Cats ex. She had some pretty strong FWC connections


I think she literally connected with them though.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I give 'em as much respect as they allow me to, which sometimes aint much. I'm too old to put up with a bunch of crap from some snotty nose Barney Fife. For them to tie up a ramp is unforgivable. I slush all my fish and add pool salt. Make them dig through that subfreezing water to get 'em out. They'll wave you on through next time.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> I didn't know you were a chaplain, I'll have to stop picking on you now.


so you thought he only hunted , fished and collected every bodies old stuff ? 
yep sounds like she gets on a power trip when she puts on that badge


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This place needs a Chaplain.
You boys need some help.🤣

Keep up the good work Spooney


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Catchemall said:


> I give 'em as much respect as they allow me to, which sometimes aint much. I'm too old to put up with a bunch of crap from some snotty nose Barney Fife. For them to tie up a ramp is unforgivable. I slush all my fish and add pool salt. Make them dig through that subfreezing water to get 'em out. They'll wave you on through next time.


I do the same but on the way in I pull the plug and drain the saltwater, it's like entombing the fish on a giant ice block, you need an ice pic to get through it. I wear a filleting glove to get the fish out and my hand is almost numb doing it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I grew up on Bayou Chico. I used to run a jon boat up and down that bayou as a kid. I grew up when they first introduced mandatory boating licenses for younger folks. I had mine! FWC used to have a fleet of boats there at the ship yard. I think I was stopped by almost every officer that came out of that joint! They saw a young person and thought they were going to catch me without a boating license or some other stupid violation! I was legal every single time! After I got stopped by every officer to operate out of that marina 2-3 times, I finally got waves as I went by!

It was annoying as hell. 

I have always felt like I'm treated like a criminal on the water by FWC. Now I'm in the woods more and the officers in the woods that I've interacted with have been the best so far. Give it time and I'm sure I'll run into a bad actor. But so far so good in the woods.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Alabama game wardens are more assholes than not.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I watch Louisiana Law (game warden show), and the female officers are very friendly towards violators, even when they are hard timing the officer, she keeps her cool. 
But it could be because they're on camera and need to be cordial? 
They don't let violations go, they write 'em all up. Usually when there's a warning citation given, its accompanied with a court appearance ticket too. 
Really good show


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That's why you should always record interactions.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm not from pro-LEO, but I imagine that it's much quicker to check you when the boat is on the water versus climbing up and down into the boats on the trailer. I'm not familiar with that launch but even if they did search you on land, would there be room to pull out of the way or will your trailer still be blocking people coming in and out? I suppose the smartest way would be to have them pull over boats in the vicinity of the launch and search away from the docks. Thats how we've been checked in Destin most the times, and on rare occasions when we're at the marina we've only been checked on land.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

When I'm coming in at the landing, the last thing I want is to be hassled feet or yards from the landing. Or while trying to load it. Won't hurt a bit to check me while my boat is tied to the dock or after I load and pull it out. 
All he/she has to do is say "I'd like to check your cooler and safety gear after you pull out, right over there, so as not to block the ramp." Seems feasible to me.
Besides, climbing in/out of boats is part of their duties. 

I've seen FWC wait for people to load their boats before and climb in them after pulling away from the dock so as not to block it. Besides, they have a truck there if anyone decides not to stick around for the check. 

I've also seen FWC at Mahogany Mills w/o a boat and was checking "some" boats when the tied up on the dock. Seemed more like socializing and less policing attitude which was a warm welcome. 
Maybe he used up his fuel allotment and got dock duty, if they have allotments? But it was a warm welcome opposed to being grilled you're hiding fish or fished illegally somehow. 
It'd be nice if they'd do more of that type of interaction at boat launches.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

When I kept my boat at Daybreak, during Cobia season, there was often a biologist waiting at the marina for boats to come in. Sometimes an FWC officer was with them. They were always friendly and asked permission to examine our catch. They measured, weighed and checked stomach contents. Took lots of photos of everything. Often we offered them a bag of filets.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

She was the one who did a safety inspection on us and ask me for my Horn ,Whisele,and Bell I ask her what did I 
look like a One Man Band,,,got wrote up for being disrespectful. I went to court and Judge ask her what did she ask me for and she said the same thing I did. Judge told her she was wrong that I only needed One of the items she ask me for and then he said case DISMISSED. She needs to be carefull what she ask for. By the way I had 2 witnesses on board with me …..


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

bodupp can prob give you more details on her!🍺🤣


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yellow Boat said:


> She was the one who did a safety inspection on us and ask me for my Horn ,Whisele,and Bell I ask her what did I
> look like a One Man Band,,,got wrote up for being disrespectful. I went to court and Judge ask her what did she ask me for and she said the same thing I did. Judge told her she was wrong that I only needed One of the items she ask me for and then he said case DISMISSED. She needs to be carefull what she ask for. By the way I had 2 witnesses on board with me …..


More people need to depute them to shine the light on the real issue.

I give you an A+ for thinking fast.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to a friend today who is a charter captain. He said she made his clients disembark before they left the dock because she insisted he was in violation for not having an epirb on every life vest. He argued with her to no avail. Turns out, yesterday she was actually training a new officer. That’s scary.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So are we talking about Rachel? Kinda hot blonde? She's pulled us over several times. Definitely wasn't trained well. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would imagine they launch and tie up because that way they can count it as work time on patrol on the water. Just a guess.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> So are we talking about Rachel? Kinda hot blonde? She's pulled us over several times. Definitely wasn't trained well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Yup…officer Bower. The fella above that mentioned the court must have went to trial… I went to an arrangement because of her and she wasn’t there. I pleaded out. I had an entirely different court experience than listed above. I will say that the whole court house knew that “I must have been busted by the woman”…


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

With 2 witnesses I had them cold turkey.. I think they are on a Ego Power Trip,,if you are going to issue a violation you better have your act together….


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonder if she‘s a rug muncher


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn


John B. said:


> So are we talking about Rachel? Kinda hot blonde? She's pulled us over several times. Definitely wasn't trained well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Didn’t see her name, because I was on the dock...but sounds like her. lol


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hot blonde in dark greens around Big Lagoon/Pcola bay…. Gonna keep my head on a swivel and avoid her at all cost.

If you search her name and FWC, their little arrest bulletin thing pings. Further research shows lots of BUIs from her. Just an FYI for those who enjoy a cold beverage on a hot day.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Hot blonde in dark greens around Big Lagoon/Pcola bay…. Gonna keep my head on a swivel and avoid her at all cost.
> 
> If you search her name and FWC, their little arrest bulletin thing pings. Further research shows lots of BUIs from her. Just an FYI for those who enjoy a cold beverage on a hot day.


She pretty well stays in Santa rosa County. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

halo1 said:


> bodupp can prob give you more details on her!


Sounds like a good time was had

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

It’s the local female officer, she is out trying to make a name for her self. She is a major problem, and will write you a ticket for even the smallest infractions that you may have never even heard of, no slack. She lives in Navarre, south Santa Rosa is her beat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah she's well known in the duck hunting community. She has ripped my boat apart looking for stashed ducks before... not a fan of her, or any green jeans for that matter. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You know I would submit a claim for damages to my fish bag, due to negligent handling of my property, which then assigns liability to FWC; and see what happens.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Yeah she's well known in the duck hunting community. She has ripped my boat apart looking for stashed ducks before... not a fan of her, or any green jeans for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



So they one time y’all didn’t stuff ducks under the deck she checked y’all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> So they one time y’all didn’t stuff ducks under the deck she checked y’all.


Pro tip









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Catchemall said:


> I give 'em as much respect as they allow me to, which sometimes aint much. I'm too old to put up with a bunch of crap from some snotty nose Barney Fife. For them to tie up a ramp is unforgivable. I slush all my fish and add pool salt. Make them dig through that subfreezing water to get 'em out. They'll wave you on through next time.


On more than one occasion I have had to pull everything out of an in floor box and throw it all over the deck while they determine "is this a lane?" "is this a mangrove snapper?". "what kind of jack is this?" You can let them do it but it takes FOREVER. I try and be patient and answer their questions.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Next time someone gets stopped, and if they ask , "Is there anything on this vessel that shouldn't be?"

Respond with, "Just you officer"

They'll either have a good chuckle or get pissed. Its a coin flip.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you have some time to kill, ask them what the limit is on square groupers.


----------



## JSpooney junior (Aug 26, 2020)

jspooney said:


> After being on the water all morning we got to Shoreline around 3:00 to load onto the trailer. FWC had a female officer on the dock and a male in the boat. They were helping a disabled boat into the dock. We got to the dock and I passed the controls to one of the kids on the boat (he is 19 and been going with us for a couple of years.) I got the trailer and backed it down. All of this was done quickly since the hoard of boats were on their way. My 3 other passengers also got onto the dock when I did so we could load and go. Anyways, I back down and get out of the truck and as my boat is being driven within 30’ of the trailer it is intercepted by the FWC. The lady jumps on board the FWC boat, travels 20’ and then boards my boat and begins to question the young guy. Asks multiple times what kind of charter it is. Of course, it wasn’t a charter. They watched me switch controls and get off the boat. She then proceeds to handle my fish bag so hard that she broke the zipper. It’s now worthless because it won’t zip anymore. So for about 5 minutes they block the launch while they look in my fish bag and grill the young guy. I’m literally standing on the dock watching. Why wouldn’t they simply let me load and then check when I’m out of the way? And do I have any recourse for the girl breaking my fish bag? I didn’t know about it until I got home. Just seems to be a stupid way to handle the situation.


Remember what I said the other day about her??? Was I wrong


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If you have some time to kill, ask them what the limit is on square groupers.


I had one ask me 1 time what I had caught, So I told him a square grouper but we already consumed it. He did not think it was very funny. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

It’s been awhile since my sister was fishing with me and FWC officers pull up to us and one checks her license and reads out loud the expiration date which was 9 months in the future . Looks at my sister and says your license has expired. Her partner says read it again and she repeats it’s expired. Thankfully her partner was there to point out that it wasn’t expired or my sister might have gotten a ticket. I forget her name but she was about to retire and was teaching her partner her patrol area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

etrade92 said:


> Next time someone gets stopped, and if they ask , "Is there anything on this vessel that shouldn't be?"
> 
> Respond with, "Just you officer"
> 
> They'll either have a good chuckle or get pissed. Its a coin flip.


Don’t do it to her she will foll you to ramp and check truck, trailer, and boat again!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Allgood said:


> Don’t do it to her she will foll you to ramp and check truck, trailer, and boat again!


I'd have her ass fired for harassment. Tell her supervisor that she kept trying to search me for slippery dick.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I'd have her ass fired for harassment. Tell her supervisor that she kept trying to search me for slippery dick.


She wanted to see my cusk eel

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Allgood said:


> Don’t do it to her she will foll you to ramp and check truck, trailer, and boat again!


Yep been there. I met my wife through my now brother in law his sister. He is a wild SOB. 6.9 Bout 300lb farm ass boy that don't give no shits. A real blast to hang with. They have a big farm and the resident warden was always trying to catch us effin up. We walked into the bait shop one afternoon. He's standing there he says what yawl boys up to. BIL say minding our on damn business you should try it.. Ya there were wardens everywhere around that farm for a while. lol


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Next time someone gets stopped, and if they ask , "Is there anything on this vessel that shouldn't be?"
> 
> Respond with, "Just you officer"
> 
> They'll either have a good chuckle or get pissed. Its a coin flip.


Yeah right. I tried something similar to that remark back in the 90's. 
Didn't work out too well lol. 
I had lines out and FWC kept coming, barely giving me time to reel the lines in before he motored over them.
And seriously, I was waving my arms, pointing and holding my rod tip high to show the (4) lines.
Of course I gave him the Ray Charles remarks haha, didn't help tho lol.
He was just being an Asshole. I should have just left them out so he could spool up his prop with line.
He checked my cooler, had ice, the remnants of a 12pk, no fish, then checked my safety gear.

He commenced to inform me that my bow mounted trolling motor was higher than my bow light (mounted flush) and was illegal and was going to cite me for it. I said a Fine or Warning? He said a Citation.
"HELLO, It's DAYTIME OFFICER, I Don't Need Lights."
He said "well, if you were out at night the trolling motor will block the bow lights and possibly contribute to an accident". "But I don't use this boat at night". Then he decided to write me a warning ticket for that, and a money ticket for fishing w/o a license and no whistle (forgot both in my truck).
I paid the No Whistle, the No License was dismissed, but it was still a hassle to appear in court, + loss of work.

I now just say, What am I not supposed to have?
But "No" seems to work best. Do they really think I'd tell them if I did? Ha, doubtful.
After they leave, I look around real good, then pull up my mono fish stringer I'd earlier tied to my motor and head in. 
Not really, I abide to applicable laws. 😜


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a message today that the FWC supervisor will be contacting me. I plan to share this post with them.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How many "EDITS" are about to happen? 🤣


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> How many "EDITS" are about to happen? 🤣


Edit and should be banned. 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

There's already one FWC officer commenting on this post... who cares. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell em I said they can get on these nuts.

Our conservation officers don’t act that way over here. They pull up beside me all the time when I’m fishing and just shoot the shit. Never ask for anything.

Yall need to do better


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe Y’all should send em over here and let me train em


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> How many "EDITS" are about to happen? 🤣


I ain't skeered.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> minding our on damn business you should try it..


Gonna add this one to my arsenal!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> There's already one FWC officer commenting on this post... who cares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


L









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> Gonna add this one to my arsenal!


he has since added (it will be great for your teeth) to the ending he's a card lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that James? (The dolphin)

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesssss. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad I don't hunt or fish FWC getting all stupid. I might start hunting and fishing when the balloon goes up but if we are in that state who the F cares about rules and laws anyway. LOL How they say Survival of the fittest and most prepared. 

I owned alot of boats back in the day and fished, skydived, scuba and all. I even did alot of deer and turkey hunting up in Georgia when I lived there. I own land and all the stuff to hunt but I don't and there is no need but when there is... I'm ready. 

With the idiots on the water including FWC no way in H$%%#. I feel for you all. 

I hope this so called fwc girl gets fired with all the BS she is causing !!!

Good Luck...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

kendive said:


> I'm glad I don't hunt or fish FWC getting all stupid. I might start hunting and fishing when the balloon goes up but if we are in that state who the F cares about rules and laws anyway. LOL How they say Survival of the fittest and most prepared.
> 
> I owned alot of boats back in the day and fished, skydived, scuba and all. I even did alot of deer and turkey hunting up in Georgia when I lived there. I own land and all the stuff to hunt but I don't and there is no need but when there is... I'm ready.
> 
> ...


Nope. Since she is a female. She will get promoted. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Nope. Since she is a female. She will get promoted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sad but true... Glad I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

John B. said:


> There's already one FWC officer commenting on this post... who cares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Seriously, theyz an fwc person on the forum? 
Oh shit. Hey, I believe I'm good, statue of limitations ya know. I mean really, someone told me this stuff in a bar. 
Said he uses a red omc metal 6 gallon gas tank with the bottom cut and converted with a "trapdoor" (if you will). 
Said he puts extra flounder and specks in it and if he gets checked, they never look at a gas tank lol. Said the fuel gauge was fixed to show 3/4 tank just in case someone (fwc) looked at it. 
But I wouldn't know anything of the sort except that some drunk guy at a bar told me this is what he does/did. 

* I meant "used" a red omc metal .....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> Seriously, theyz an fwc person on the forum?
> Oh shit. Hey, I believe I'm good, statue of limitations ya know. I mean really, someone told me this stuff in a bar.
> Said he uses a red omc metal 6 gallon gas tank with the bottom cut and converted with a "trapdoor" (if you will).
> Said he puts extra flounder and specks in it and if he gets checked, they never look at a gas tank lol. Said the fuel gauge was fixed to show 3/4 tank just in case someone (fwc) looked at it.
> ...


1 lmao! 1 commenting might be right. I would bet money there is a lot more looking and not commenting on all these kind of forms..


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I heard about an old boy who used a metal gas tank with the bottom replaced with plywood with 4 screws to keep it in. Pop the screws out and put a big trash bag filled with butchered deer in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

John B. said:


> There's already one FWC officer commenting on this post... who cares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


And who would that be?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yellow River Cat said:


> I heard about an old boy who used a metal gas tank with the bottom replaced with plywood with 4 screws to keep it in. Pop the screws out and put a big trash bag filled with butchered deer in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe that drunk guys friend, since he used a wood bottom?
But this guy cut the bottom of the gas tank straight across the middle, then used a hacksaw blade (clamped with vise-grips) and cut right along the inside edge, cutting out 1/2 of the bottom. Then use a short piece of piano hinge and riveted it to the cut out piece and back to the bottom piece, then painted over the rivets so as not to "stick out".
Said he then spring loaded the "door" to stay shut if the can was picked up.
I'd go in details how it is done, but I was drunk that night too and forgot.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> 1 lmao! 1 commenting might be right. I would bet money there is a lot more looking and not commenting on all these kind of forms..


I would think that no ones cares on here. I know I don't. Maybe one of them would care enough to do something about the bad apples in the fwc dept. If not they are part of the problem also.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a good conversation with Officer Clark of the FWC. He was gracious and listened to the story. Overall, I'm pleased that he heard what I had to say and will address the issues appropriately. The officer in question is relatively new and perhaps, over zealous about catching the bad guys. That being said, learning that most of us are not "bad guys" and should not be treated as such will go a long way towards a good, respectable career in law enforcement. So, if you have a concern, reach out to them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Just had a good conversation with Officer Clark of the FWC. He was gracious and listened to the story. Overall, I'm pleased that he heard what I had to say and will address the issues appropriately. The officer in question is relatively new and perhaps, over zealous about catching the bad guys. That being said, learning that most of us are not "bad guys" and should not be treated as such will go a long way towards a good, respectable career in law enforcement. So, if you have a concern, reach out to them.


Keith Clark?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Keith Clark?


think so


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jspooney said:


> think so


Good dude. Didn’t realize he was back in the area.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Allgood said:


> And who would that be?


Lol. Other than you? 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

jspooney said:


> female


That is your answer.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Good dude. Didn’t realize he was back in the area.


X2 on Mr. Clark being a good dude. Also the only officer to ever give me a ticket. I haven't seen him in 10+ years, but he's one of the few that treat you like a person rather than a criminal. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> X2 on Mr. Clark being a good dude. Also the only officer to ever give me a ticket. I haven't seen him in 10+ years, but he's one of the few that treat you like a person rather than a criminal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Apparently he is now a supervisor. I think this new officer will do well because I believe officer Clark will teach what needs to be taught.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Having 50 + rod holder all over the boat equals charter or Steve The Brain. Send her back to south Florida for another two years!!! Probably trained by the scum Hardgrove.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Allgood said:


> Don’t do it to her she will foll you to ramp and check truck, trailer, and boat again!


That's a Howie move


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> That's a Howie move


Happy birthday, old man.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Happy birthday, old man.


Thank you sir


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah Happy Birthday


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Deeve!!


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

stevenattsu said:


> Having 50 + rod holder all over the boat equals charter or Steve The Brain. Send her back to south Florida for another two years!!! Probably trained by the scum Hardgrove.


she volunteers to go down south during the lobster mini seasons and big weekends. She is more than over zealous. She is a problem


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

jspooney said:


> Just had a good conversation with Officer Clark of the FWC. He was gracious and listened to the story. Overall, I'm pleased that he heard what I had to say and will address the issues appropriately. The officer in question is relatively new and perhaps, over zealous about catching the bad guys. That being said, learning that most of us are not "bad guys" and should not be treated as such will go a long way towards a good, respectable career in law enforcement. So, if you have a concern, reach out to them.


I think she has made a negative impact on this area. Everyone that ever runs into her has a negative interaction, warranted of not. So much so that I know me personally would not call Fwc for anything any more. I try to follow the law and respect the land. But I if I ran across someone that was alone and had a hundred ducks I would not call just because I am afraid she would show up.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

webekillingum said:


> I think she has made a negative impact on this area. Everyone that ever runs into her has a negative interaction, warranted of not. So much so that I know me personally would not call Fwc for anything any more. I try to follow the law and respect the land. But I if I ran across someone that was alone and had a hundred ducks I would not call just because I am afraid she would show up.


Wow. If it’s that bad, please call officer Clark. I think that’s the best way to rectify the problem. If enough people express the same sentiments, they will make a change.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wildlife Alert - Report a Violation | FWC (myfwc.com) 

Reward Categories | FWC (myfwc.com)


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The current fwc is the Police Academy movie of the 80’s








FWC officer not injured after falling into the water while trying to jump onto boat


His fall lives on in a now-viral TikTok.




www.wtsp.com


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im gonna come back tommorow as the more I read this thread, I can’t tell whose trolling and whose being serious.lol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> im gonna come back tommorow as the more I read this thread, I can’t tell whose trolling and whose being serious.lol


Im trolling
Im always trolling 
Thought everyone knew that?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1092805


Must be James the Dolphins truck


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bunch of genius law officers at work


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Awe...Come on guys. Lets give the guy a break. He normally drives the boat. Got the ultimate peddle confusion.  🤪


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone seen either of the Rockwell brothers. They had a rough childhood but turned into good men and fair game wardens but I think they have been transferred 
Used to see Pete’s name in the FWC reports but haven’t seen them in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

What a job! Where else can you drive somebody else's truck overboard in saltwater, have to be pulled out with a skidsteer and make the owners pay for it all?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yellow River Cat said:


> Has anyone seen either of the Rockwell brothers. They had a rough childhood but turned into good men and fair game wardens but I think they have been transferred
> Used to see Pete’s name in the FWC reports but haven’t seen them in a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to Pete yesterday. He is doing good, running one of their big offshore boats out of Destin.

His brother transferred over to Washington County or somewhere landlocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I talked to Pete yesterday. He is doing good, running one of their big offshore boats out of Destin.
> 
> His brother transferred over to Washington County or somewhere landlocked.
> 
> ...


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

